# My niece gave me a patio umbrella, now I just need a base...but a problem



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2019)

*I went to Home Depot, and no bases.  Looked on Amazon, they have bases, but all I looked at said they do not hold the umbrella up without a patio table.  I really do not want a table...at least not one big enough to use an umbrella with. My deck is not big enough.  Well, it probably is, but the table would take up too much of my 8x8 deck for my comfort level.  Has anyone had an umbrella and base with no table?*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2019)

I did some looking and only found this do it yourself example of a small cocktail type table.

I'm sure that you and your niece could whip up something similar.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Aunt Bea  Interesting. I will have to shows this to her.  She has some Amish guys doing work on her house.  They may be able to build me one of those.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2019)

Marie, it's a nice gesture by your niece, but if you really do not want a big umbrella on your patio with your small deck, I suggest you decline using the umbrella at all. 

 You may be uncomfortable communicating that to your niece, but I would do it if I didn't like the idea of the umbrella.  I think she has your best interest in mind and will understand.  It's your deck and you will be the one living with it on a daily basis for a long, long time.

Just a gentle reminder that you don't always have to accept something like that and go through any stress or expense in dealing with it.  In the long run you have to ask yourself, do I really want it, or am I going to tolerate it simply because it was gifted to me.  Good luck....hugs.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2019)

There are also Umbrella Mounts that hook to the railing of a deck that would also work. 
https://www.amazon.com/Railhookz-UM1-Umbrella-mount/dp/B002ZNED44


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 15, 2019)

@SeaBreeze   Oh, the umbrella I want, no doubt.  It is just that I do not want a big table.   I do like the table Aunt Bea suggested.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

@Marie5656  ..  I had an umbrella on my back patio that was just on a weighted base.  like the below picture  ..  got it from Lowes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

I believe these can be found on Amazon.  .. also online,   Wayfair has options for weighted bases too.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 16, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @Aunt Bea  Interesting. I will have to shows this to her.  She has some Amish guys doing work on her house.  They may be able to build me one of those.


That is a simple build.  You should have no trouble getting one of those made.

You still need the base though to hold the umbrella down in a wind.

Whatever you do, don't get a glass top because if the wind comes up and pulls the umbrella over the glass top is destroyed.  I had it happen to me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 16, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I believe these can be found on Amazon.  .. also online,   Wayfair has options for weighted bases too.



Thanks, Bonnie. Will have to look.  Thing I found was with JUST the weighted base, they say they need to still be attached to a table.  So I may go the route of attaching it to the wall of the deck, or the suggestion Aunt Bea made.  Will probably wait until spring, my deck budget for this year is kind of shot. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2019)

One of the condo owners here put up an umbrella with a weighted base. It was open on a day recently when some very high winds came through; grill covers were flying off and this umbrella blew over but was stopped by the deck railings. As long as it's closed it's ok.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 16, 2019)

@Aunt Bea  Just showed my niece that picture of the table you sent me.  She said her girlfriend is handy with wood working and she will show her and ask if she would make it for me.  They are having a new garage built at the house, and have plenty of left over lumber.  Thanks for the idea.


----------

